# SD Bow Hunting



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

I just moved to Sioux Falls SD and im a bow hunter, unsure if anyone else on here is from the area an also bow hunts, but was wondering how hard it is to get permission in this area for bow hunting deer also if there is much public land (wooded) for bow hunting?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Its tough. There is some public that is ok within 45 minutes, but plan on walking way in, and having pheasant hunters moving through; most of the guys I know that hunt close to town are along the river or the creeks feeding it.


----------

